# 2013 Corn planting thoughts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Ag.com article suggest planting flex varieties of corn if you don't farm the cornbelt and suggests about mixing two varieties together to lengthen your pollination window in 2013 in case conditions are similar to 2012. Sounds good to me.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...013_137-ar25789


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I like the flex ear varieties.Seed corn co's are pushing for 36K on 30" rows here.I went with 33K and seem to have stronger stalks then at 36K._

_Probably planting more Conv corn with a flex ear next yr..It is going to beat the crap out of the triple dipple,Rib,quad stack,blahhh blahhh,blahhhh._

_root worm control is lacking in VT3 varieties and RU resistance is here.So why spend the extra on the seed?_


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> _I went with 33K and seem to have stronger stalks then at 36K_


Interesting you should mention that. Seed co's are recomending a planting rate increase of 400 seeds/acre/yr. I have seen increasing problems with corn going down in the last years. Also reminds me of a conversation I had with a young guy who said he had a neighbor who had endless problems with down corn until he switched from 20" rows to 30" rows.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I heard this a couple of days ago:

The Amish hereabouts are planting on 40" rows and 8-9" (I think) between stalks. Their corn was having higher yields than the best 30" rows. Makes one wonder, doesn't it?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> Interesting you should mention that. Seed co's are recomending a planting rate increase of 400 seeds/acre/yr. I have seen increasing problems with corn going down in the last years. Also reminds me of a conversation I had with a young guy who said he had a neighbor who had endless problems with down corn until he switched from 20" rows to 30" rows.


20-22" row guys are planting 40K here.I've seen some planted that thick that was flat and they combined it at a angle.And across the road it was standing perfect in 30-36" rows


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> The Amish hereabouts are planting on 40" rows and 8-9" (I think) between stalks.


That's a population of about 19,600 plants per acre. Hmmm.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Planting 30" rows yet as I have yet to find stone cold evidence saying narrow row corn is better. Planted 32,500 on the better soils, 27,300 on the drought prone stuff.

Absolutely on the flex ears, always try to plant a flex or semi flex ear, stalk strength is important to us as well.


----------

